# Amoxicillin in first trimester?



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I've had issues with a wisdom tooth growing directly above a back tooth, and it caused a cyst. My dentist prescribed me amoxicillin to take if and when it became more painful, I assume to reduce the cyst size. This was before I became pregnant, I'm now 10 weeks gone and am having more pain. I checked the leaflet that came with the packet and it just said ask a doctor or pharmacist. Am I safe to take it? TIA.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can take amoxicillin safely in pregnancy if required. I'd advise speaking to dentist first though to let them know you are having problems with tooth and check if they are happy for you to take it (as they are the prescriber).


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Great, will do, thank you


----------

